

Content Farms: Rethinking my Contribution - cskau
http://jasmineyow.wordpress.com/2011/01/28/content-farms-rethinking-my-contribution/

======
ericmsimons
Jasmine, pick up a good book on web design/development. The pay is better and
a lot more engaging. I'm currently letting go of my web design/development
company (because I'm now running a startup), so if you need some initial
clients feel free to email me!

------
Mz
At the opposite end, the stuff I write for my websites is personal,
meaningful,...yadda yadda....and doesn't pay. Still trying to master that part
of it. :-/

There has to be a way to do both: Something meaningful that pays. I'm just not
there yet. (And I'm aware a big issue is that I just don't post
regularly/frequently enough.)

------
ddemchuk
I hire writers to do things similar to what you described all the time, though
I don't have them push the boundaries as much as you described. My suggestion?
For every article you get an order for, write an article for your own sites.
Build up a site network. You know what needs to be done. Go do it yourself and
cut the dependence off.

Also, please charge at least $0.02 a word. A dollar per 450 word article is
bullshit. You're a good writer. 2-3 cents a word is completely reasonable in
your industry.

------
logjam
"But some things are not as clear: one of my current assignments is to write
about travel in Thailand in the first person POV. Obviously, this is already a
deception, but then, it’s often acceptable in the industry."

"And I don’t trust commercial websites anymore."

Today, I’ve come to a point where I am seriously rethinking whether I should
continue being a cow, laboriously ploughing word fields for farmers looking to
harvest internet traffic crops."

~~~
gjm11
Wonderful: an HN discussion about content farms has its very own micro-
scraper-site.

